# MacOS 9



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2000)

Je viens d'installer MacOS 9 sur mon G3 233 DT. Le tableau de bord Frappe Clavier refuse de m'afficher le bouton accedant à la personnalisation des touches de fonctions. Je précise que j'ai un clavier étendu ApplDesign avec touches de fonctions.
Koi faire ?


----------



## François (13 Février 2000)

Est-ce que tu aurais installé par hasard un utilitaire de modification de boîtes de dialogues d'ouverture et d'enregistrement de fichiers, du genre Default Folder ou Super Boomerang ? Si c'est le cas, certains de ces utilitaires ont une option qui permet d'inactiver les Services de Navigation de Mac OS 8.5+. Frappe Clavier ne supporte pas cela (en tous cas, chez moi). Essaie d'inactiver cette fonction. Autrement, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait poser problème


----------

